# Former Presbyterian Pastor's Route to Apostacy : Scott Hahn



## jaybird0827 (Nov 8, 2006)

This article has been posted on the Berean Beacon website. The guy behind this website is a former RCC priest.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2006)

Ive read one of Richard Bennets tracts from Mt. Zion. I was wondering where does he go to church if you or anyone knows.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 8, 2006)

I knew Richard Bennett when we both lived in the Portland, OR area. Last I knew he attends a Baptist church.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2006)

I was just curious I think he has a good ministry going on to reach catholics.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 8, 2006)

See this thread for more on Scott Hahn and others like him.

I have been blessed by a series of lectures by Richard Bennett entitled a Conference on Christianity and Roman Catholicism.


----------



## ADKing (Nov 8, 2006)

I sat through several workshops by Richard Bennett while in college in Portland, OR. He also would take college students to do evangelism on Friday nights. The fact that he was a converted priest opened up a lot of opportunities for conversation that others of us might not have had (his Irish accent didn't hurt either!). Mr. Bennett moved from Portland to Texas a few years back, but I still believe he is affiliated with Baptists. I am very grateful for him and his ministry.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 8, 2006)

This is a very sad case. I became aware of it when an eager young Roman Catholic convert attempted to convert me shortly after I became a Christian. That's an interesting tale in itself, however, he gave me an article by Scott Hahn. It sounds like Hahn was confused about the nature of salvation from the get-go. I know the Puritans called justification "the Great Exchange," but what Hahn is talking about is more akin to a Keswick experience or what those kids do when they toss a pinecone into the fire at church camp. We don't "give Christ our sins and accept his forgiveness" in that sense at all.

Then, he got mixed up with Sheppard...oy vey! That explains a lot, actually. But he's wrong about families; children do not inherit from their folks because they do chores, they inherit because they are the children of their parents. If he's going to talk about law, he should read some law. Uh-oh, I'm getting mad. Over and out!


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's another essay on Scott Hahn:
http://www.trinityfoundation.org/PDF/109a-TheLostSoulofScottHahn.pdf

Jim


----------

